# what is a CYCLE?



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I always thought a cycle was letting the water age, am i far off?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Here a link...








http://www.thefishcatcher.net/info/cycle/cycle1.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The cycle is also known as the nitrogen cycle, more or less the basis of sustainable life in a fish tank...

In short, it goes a little something like this:
- fish waste, food leftovers, decaying plants, dead fish etc. will release ammonia (very harmful to fish) in the water;
- bacteria, which will colonize the filter media within your filter (and to a lesser extent, gravel, and tank decor), convert the ammonia into nitrItes (also very harmful to fish);
- other bacteria, which also colonize the filter media within your filter (and to a lesser extent, gravel, and tank decor), convert the nitrItes into nitrAtes (less harmful to fish than the other two, but still dangerous in high concentrations);
- nitrAtes are being absorbed by plants, but only an extremely densely planted tank may have enough plants to keep nitrAtes within acceptable range. Therefore, by doing weekly 20-25% water changes, you will keep the nitrAte levels low;

- once the tank has sufficient bacteria to convert all ammonia and nitrItes in a tank, the tank is fully cycled. In a fully cycled tank, ammonia and nitrIte levels are zero, and nitrAtes are detectable (and like said, kept low by doing weekly water changes).
- in a new tank, the cycle will start to 'come alive' as soon as ammonia is present in your tank. This can be achieved in many ways: using "guinnee pig" fish (expendable fish, that will start the cycle), dropping small amounts of fish food in your tank and let it start to decay, using chemicals (biospira, chemical cycle-'inducers' [which in fact are nothing more than substances with high ammonia - has nothing to do with live bacteria], pure house-hold ammonia).
- the cycling process can be increased by adding gravel (and to a lesser extent, other decor) from an already cycled tank, and, most efficient, by adding a filter from an already running tank. These methods will introduce bacteria from an already established tank into your new tank, speeding up the process.
- typically, cycling takes between 3-6 weeks (depending on tank size, water chemistry, initial ammonia source, filtration, and other factors).


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Listen to Mr. Judazz he is the man. ...................


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I WILL HE KNOWS HIS STUFF BY THE LOOKS OF IT


----------

